# Dog Days of Summer



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucia looks adorable..and thanks for showing us folks in the UK a picture of a blue sky....we have almost forgotten what one looks like!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a great photo of Lucia! It reminds me a lot of Scarlett, she loves to sit on a towel and dry herself off after a swim!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Your so lucky to have a summer. We had yet, another wet walk in the rain which has become a daily occurance.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wish we were there .. fab photo ... we still have wellies and raincoats on here .. terrible UK weather .. bring on our ILMC weather girl (Julie) .. I want a sunny weekend please or at least a dry one ...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What beautiful ears . . so ling and beautiful!1


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That is a fab picture, beautiful setting for a beautiful girl!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

don't get too excited BUT the sun is supposed to arrive at the weekend ! Shhh !!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

That's the life Lucia!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photo, it's making me wish for some sun. Oh well I can dream.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Superb shot, fabulous summer days, I think that one needs framing x


----------

